# rent control measures



## Barbarossa82 (29 Jul 2020)

Hi

till when are the rent control measures active?
working fulltime - not impacted

My landlord just announced to raise the rent by two hundred Euro from 500 to 700.
Also isn't that too much of an increase?


Thanks


----------

